# Pas se sons sur vidéos dans Facebook ipad.



## claudde (19 Août 2014)

Bonjour. Comme indiqué. Je n'ai pas de sons qd je veux écouter une vidéo dans Facebook. Une vidéo qui renvoi sur Youtube par exemple. Mipad 2. Ios7.1.2. Merci de m'indiquer la marche à suivre!


----------

